# Reloj de 24 horas



## sparko_6 (Abr 8, 2006)

Que tal, como están? 
Necesito diseñar un reloj digital de 24 horas (horas, minutos y segundos) y cuento con los siguientes circuitos:
74ls193
74ls47
74ls08
74ls04
74ls02
74ls11

Es posible que pueda realizar dicho reloj con el material con el que cuento? y si es así, como lo realizo?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 9, 2006)

Bueno con 2 74193 y una AND del  7408, puede contar los 60 seg, con otros 2 y una AND del  7408 los 60 min y con otros 2 74193 y una AND del  7408 las 24 horas.

Pero ocupará un 555 como entrada de reloj.

Saludos


----------



## rionavi9911 (Nov 6, 2007)

encontré esta respuesta pero quisiera saber si me podrían ayudar en la forma que van conectados dado que no me corre bien el simulado espero y me puedan ayudar


----------



## duck_41 (Nov 7, 2007)

hola    estoy en la misma   necesito hacer un relog con 4017

en dnd saco el pulso de segundo por la linea 220   al tener 50hz      divido la frecuencia a 1hz con los 4017

lo q nesitaria es el pcb   o un pdf en donde este listo para imprimir y psarlo a la plaketa 
tengo un posible esquema    

hay les dejo el esquema 
queria saver si alguno tiene el pdf o el pbc en su defecto y   lo puede dejar por aca


----------



## akus (Nov 10, 2007)

Aqui acavo de hacer uno con segundos, minutos horas etc etc, espero y te sirva, los valores de las resistencias son de 330 Ohms y 4.7K Ohms en los display´s y swiches respectivamente, saludos.


----------



## menduco (Nov 11, 2007)

hola akus, vi el diseño del reloj que diseñaste la verdad que me parecio muy interesante.
 el tema por el cual escribo es ver de que forma pudes ayudarme en un proyecto para el colegio en el cual tengo que automatizar el timbre. necesito saber de que forma puedo modificar el reloj para que a las 7:40hs mande una señal para activar una base de tiempo, y luego a las 13:50hs deje de mandar esa señal (para desactivar la base de tiempo). Al otro dia debe de comenzar nuevamente el mismo sistema.

si puedes ayudarme, desde ya te lo agradecere
saludos


----------



## waves (Mar 31, 2009)

Akus, tengo una duda del circuito del cual subiste y debatiendo con mis compañeros llegamso a la conclusion si de verdad estas metiendo los milisegundos, despues segundo... etc, y estas empezando a ver los display de izquierda a derecha.


----------



## alexus (Mar 31, 2009)

si usas el buscador de el foro, veras que hay un tema en el que se propusieron cantidad de esquemas con todo tipo de integrados, hasta reloj con alarmas programables. 

eviten usar el "lenguaje sms" por favor


----------



## jdrmaverick (Jul 7, 2009)

compañeros que tal tengo una duda  ya tengo el diseño de un contador de hasta 60 segundos que lop adjunto, pero tengo como proyecto final de curso realizar un contador que especificamente llegue a las 9 horas 27 minutos 47 segundos, y solo debo usar el 74ls193 los 74ls47 y las compuertas and 08 , queria que me den alguna iodea para programar el circuito apara que a este determinado tiempo para el conteo y accione una alarma o un motor cc. seria de mucha ayuda compañeros.


----------



## coelectro (May 31, 2010)

una gran duda habra forma de que no cuente hasta 60 en los segundos y minutos y en las horas cuente hasta 23 y al llegar 23:59:59 cambie a 00:00:00.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola coelectro
Sí, si hay forma de hacer lo que mencionas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## odraregg (Jun 6, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola coelectro
> Sí, si hay forma de hacer lo que mencionas.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



hola tengo un proyecto que consiste en hacer un reloj digital y quisiera hacer el que llaga asta 23:59:59 y si me podrias mandar algun diagrama donde pueda hacer las conecciones corespondientes me despido y gracias por tu atencion


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 6, 2010)

Hola odraregg

en estos enlaces puedes encontrar el diagrama que andas buscando
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/temporizador-20-horas-4727/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/reloj-12-horas-flip-flop-jk-22658/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/reloj-digital-horas-min-seg-hora-civil-hora-militar-25395/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/temporizador-12-horas-astable-9231/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/contador-horas-3287/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## coelectro (Jun 6, 2010)

gracias amigos ya lo pude resolverlo del reloj, ahora tengo otro pequeño problema necesito controlar un motor a pasos con maquinas de estado sin usar microprocesador y microcontrolador este proyecto tiene que hacer lo siguiente una secuencia de 8 giros, 15 grados a la izquierda, 45 grados a la derecha, 100 grados a la izquierda, 75 grados a la derecha, 80 a la izquierda, 30 grados a la derecha, 90 grados a la izquierda y 180 grados derecha. mencionaron algo de una memoria 74245 y que se podia usar la gal pero aun no tengo una idea clara de como se pueda lograr esto, espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## d56n5tr5xht (Jun 4, 2016)

Me gustaría saber qué podría modificar para mejorar este circuito, o si simplemente este circuito trabaja bien y podría implementarlo. (Sin comentarios con respecto a la base de tiempo)

Gracias.  
Agradecería su ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2016)

d56n5tr5xht dijo:


> Me gustaría saber qué podría modificar para mejorar este circuito, o si simplemente este circuito trabaja bien y podría implementarlo. (Sin comentarios con respecto a la base de tiempo)
> 
> Gracias.
> Agradecería su ayuda.



Realiza una simulación para comprobar si funciona.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 4, 2016)

Hola.

Parece que funciona, pero, si puedes, como ya te han comentado, haz la prueba en un simulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 4, 2016)

Buenas noches d56n5tr5xht

Te dejo un diseño de Reloj, es totalmente funcional.



Sal U2


----------

